# shipping costs



## brandy8965 (Jun 21, 2011)

Approximately how much does it cost to ship a kid by air. Including airfare, cost of kennel and health certificate?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Only way to know for sure is to call the irlines and your vet. I know there are posts in the archives pertaining to this tho.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We had $215 in air fare, $87 crate and $35 health certificate to ship 2 babies from OK to PA. Health certificate cost depends on where you are getting the goat from. You can call the air lines and ask the cost for shipping. We used American Airlines.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Use the search button above...there have been some topics on this. 

Crate: $70-150 average.
Airfare: $200-400 average. 
Health Cert.: $10-50 average.

Ask the seller if they know about it. If not contact the airline...they will give you a much more accurate price then we can.  The price varies quite a bit from place to place.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We paided a little over $400.00 to ship two ND babies from GA to CO. They were pretty young but were in a really big crate. That inclued crate, heath certificate andthe cost of shipping.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

check with all of the airlines that will fly out-in to the places you need to go. Prices vary greatly depending on location and weight


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

We were interested in a buck in MN until we found out would be $425 or so to fly MN to SC for 85# buck/crate (nigerian buck) + health cert and other vet fees would have been up to $150. Needless to say we had to pass on that buck. Before you get excited about one check those fees, I was surprised at how expensive the airline was.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For young kids especially if they can fly 2 in a crate the cost can be much more reasonable. For larger heavy goats the cost of ground shipping is much more reasonable.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not necessarily Logan. It depends on the distance if you're going to compare ground shipping vs. flying. I've had some outrageous ground shipping quotes vs. airline fees.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My new buck (about 185#'s) is coming to me in CA from OK....paying $250 for ground transport...the lady that is getting a doeling from me in CA that is in TX is paying $200 for ground.....needless to say I ALWAYS use ground transport for my goaties....much easier and cheaper than having to deal with the airlines. IMO


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I also think that the younger the kid the less $$ it can be. Althrough you don't want them to be to young most people ship them out at 2 weeks old and some wait till a month. The breeder I am getting my first LaMancha from says the kid MUST be gone by two weeks old.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

One thing I would consider whether shipping by air or ground is the season as in extreme cold or heat. I know when you order chicks from most hatcheries they will not ship past June due to the heat


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Using Continental, i shipped a puppy for only $250 from CA to VA.
Not including health certificate.
Kennel: $40 from petsmart
Ticket: $210
Health cert: $50 +/-

They will only fly animals under 50#


----------

